# Yankee air musuem thunder over michigan



## grumman-cats (Jun 28, 2006)

The list of visiting aircraft just keeps growing. The canadians are even trucking in the mosquito that there restoring. Should be an absolute great show. If you guys are anywhere near, you should make a point of coming to this one. The last three years have been a WWII buff's dream come true.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 28, 2006)

Wish I could get there about a 5 hour drive for me plus hotels and meals would mean no car insurance but a great list of aircraft I think it gives Chino a run for its money next year for sure 
http://www.yankeeairmuseum.org/airshow/aircraft.htm


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2006)

I have heard great things about that show and have been told that it is the best show east of the Rockies, with Chino being best west of the Rockies. I have been to Chino, now I want to check that one out someday.


----------



## grumman-cats (Jun 29, 2006)

I feel the same about the west coast, I've been through most of the midwest and seen all the major shows and museums in Texas. fortunatly I live in michigan buy two great musuems ( Kalamazoo Air Zoo Yankee Air Musuem), an hour away from both of them. The selfridge air national guard base in Detroit has a decent display of jets and the Airforce museum in Dayton is only 5 hours away. I do feel lucky but that doesn't take away from my desire to get out to california.


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 6, 2006)

Just waiting for the time to leave to the show. Hopefully there be alot of aircraft there today. I'll be sure to let you know when I get back. 
You ever get the feeling your like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2006)

Yep, I felt like that before Chino! I am hoping to see some great pics. Maybe next year I can make it out for that show. Camarillo is in 2 weeks.


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 6, 2006)

You know, up in till today, the only hurricane that I've ever seen was in a very dark corner of the us airforce musuem. Today I saw three burning around the sky chasing an ME-109. What a sight. They are a beautiful little airplane.


----------



## cheezz (Aug 20, 2006)

Was a great show

Cheers Dave Cheeseman


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2006)

that's a phenominal sea fury shot, and i like that shot of the mustang, the, well the shiney one


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 20, 2006)

The Sea fury is kinda like a Ha 112 it doesn't have a brit engine its got a big US one can't recall but I believe its a pratt


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 21, 2006)

Awesome shots!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice stuff, Cheezz. I recognize your stuff from Fencecheck.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff Dave!


----------

